# partitioning



## binaryhealer (Apr 20, 2012)

*H*i all.

*I* am a student and looking to set up my first Freebsd FreeBSD server. *I* have been using windows for a long time, but wanted to switch over to *Free*BSD. *I* will be installing a web server and mysql on the FreeBSD machine. *W*hat *I* would like to know is how to partition my disk so *I* can have a partition for my applications and one for where *I* will be storing my database.

*T*hanks in advance,

B F


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Stick to the default until you have a clearer idea on how things work.

[thread=3888]Posting in Howtos & FAQs[/thread]


----------



## aa (Apr 20, 2012)

Good advice, sir.
I also recommend to give attention to FHS.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2012)

hier(7) is a similar local description.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 20, 2012)

man tuning()(7) is what you want to read.


----------

